# Choose your archery weapon



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Just curious what everyone uses during archery season? I feel blessed that here in our great state crossbow hunters are not frowned upon like the plague of the earth like in other states. So, lets hear it, what do you head to the archery woods with?

Lg_mouth


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I hunt with both crossbow and compound, just matters the location I am heading to and the mood I am in.

Lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

lg_mouth said:


> I feel blessed that here in our great state crossbow hunters *are* frowned upon like the plague of the earth like in other states.
> Lg_mouth


Do you mean aren't? 
I use a compound myself. I like the challenge of getting to full draw and making the shot, but I'm not up to the additional challenge of traditional just yet. I have hunted with all three in the past, but settled on the compound.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah I too like and use a compound had tryed the crossbow and decided that it was not for me if i was gonna do it I should go all in


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Shoot an Excalibur with a scope. Very fast, very accurate. Modern technology dating back 100's of year's, what's not to love.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fish Scalper said:


> Shoot an Excalibur with a scope. Very fast, very accurate. Modern technology dating back 100's of year's, what's not to love.


Now that's funny. Compound for me. Used a crossbow for one year and didn't like it.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

i had a mathews legacy, loaded with everything, great bow ,loved it but i sold it recently to pay some bills. So i hunt now with a horton supermag, good bow and very accurate, but man i miss my mathews.......im gonna have to talk to santa real hard to replace that.....love being at full draw!


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Hoyt Alphamax 32


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Martin Tracer, very forgiving.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I also use a compund bow....I enjoy the challenge of being close and making all the right moves undetected. Mine is a Mathews DXT.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Mine is a hoyt protec xt2000 shaky hunter fallaway, truglo 3 pin, and octaned stabilizer


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I honestly thought there would be more crossbowers, but maybe they haven't responded yet.

My set ups are:

Horton TR175

Fred Bear Showdown, Cobra Boomslang sight, whisker biscuit, Red Head carbon arrows, Boehning Lynx 6 arrow quiver, cobra release and 100gr Slick Trick Magnums.

Lg_mouth


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

I normally carry a compound but I like to carry my recurve in the early season. The only deer I have got this year was with my sons crossbow. So I guess I would choose the combination of all three for the poll. I cannot wait to get one with my recurve but thats a whole other story.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I shoot a crossbow, switched from my hoyt last year. With kids ages 6, 8, and 9 I do not have the time to practice like I used to. I know where my crossbow will hit and my compound its 3 out of 4 where I want the arrows. I have lost deer before because of bad shots and I feel my shots are better with a crossbow.

IMHO I think alot of the crossbow hunters do not post in these type threads becuase of all the negativity or even elitist type tudes with some of the compound or longbow shooters.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I haven't found it too be bad on this site, but on others, the attitude toward crossbow hunters is very poor. I find it funny because the same attitude was showed toward compound hunters when they were allowed in the "traditional" season years ago. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Oneida Aero Force.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used a Ten Point crossbow and enjoyed every minute out in the woods. I totally agree that the level of skill to achieve accurate shots is more difficult with a compound, recurve or longbow but not all individuals can aquire that level of accuracy for various reasons. Each person must recognize their ability and select that which suits their capability that insures clean kills. Personally, I nver gave much thought about what others said regarding the use of a crossbow as it was thr only way I was able to enjoy the truly exciting and different form of deer hunting plus the beauty of the woods during the autumn.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Crossbow hunters and compound/traditional hunters.......both hunters...end of story. That's what's great about having chioces...each person can do what they feel is best for them and in some case (my Dad for example) having the option to choose to use the crossbow....keeps him out in the woods with me!!!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

i shoot a mathews feathermax, vital gear sights, qad drop away, sts string suppressor. An older solocam, but has been my weapon of choice for many years. Lightweight, accurate, and fast. mine shoots about 307. I enjoy the challenge of drawing and holding. I've shot crossbows. Just not my cup of tea Thinking about upgrading to the new Mathews z7. amazing bow new for 2010. If you haven't seen it yet check out there website www.mathewsinc.com.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

depends on the hunt for me i sit in my blind i use my crossbow i sit in my treestand i use my compound.Its great having that option


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a Horton Yukon SL with a Tasco red dot scope on it, needless to say I just got rid of the peep sight. Ive missed so many deer because the deer never come in until right at dark. Hopefully the red dot does some good for me.. But I also have a High country 4runner compound with tru glo sights. Not sure whats up though.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

The red dots can be pretty tricky when it starts to get dark. When you aim, keep both eyes open, that will prevent your eye from focusing on the light of the sight and not on the target. I have a 3 dot Horton scope on my TR175 and love it. It is dialed in and deadly accurate.

Lg_mouth


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

wish we could use lazers sites .lol when its just before dark i have a hard time seeing anything


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

i got a g5 meta peep, new for me this year, and have noticed that in low light shooting conditions, the blue color seems to help out with the low light. also, if you get a larger diameter peep it helps out as well.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

A deer dosen`t care what you shoot them with. I shoot a Mathews MQ1


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Mathews Drenalin LD is what I use. I have nothing against crossbows I just dont think I would enjoy practicing with one like I do the compond.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I shoot a mathews switchback ld with a mathews drop away and spothogg hogg it sight also have a tenpoint stealthx-2 with the proview scope and acu draw for the days i feal like cheatin lol


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have used all 3...Learned with a recurve and still shoot my old Bear compound without sites. Use the Horton now and somtimes think of dragging out the Bear but current work and family schedules do not allow me to spend the time practing at various distances and angles instinctivly.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I voted mixture:

I've owned and shot all types of bows since I was a kid. Got started hunting with a Martin Cougar compound at age 11 and took my first several deer with that bow. I hunted several hunts in my late teens with an old green recurve that belonged to my dad (not sure what brand it was), but never took a shot (at a deer anyway - this became my preferred bowfishing rig). When I was 15 my dad got very ill (cancer) and purchased a X-bow; he had been bowhunting OH deer with compound since the late 60s and taken a lot of deer. It was a used PSE Foxfire. He hunted with that maybe two years and the Horton X-bows got popular (would have been early 90s). He bought a Horton X-bow and I shot it too. I ended up buying a Horton X-bow my sr. year of HS and throughout college I hunted with a mixture of compound and X-bow and killed my first X-bow deer.

I reverted back to strictly compound hunting after college, but I still shot my X-bows (inherited dad's bows). I kept them around and got several guys started deer hunting on the X-bows (made a few life long hunters like this).
I fell down the stairs carrying a server a few years ago and twisted my back up good. To make things worse, the next spring I fell off a ladder cleaning out my folks gutters for them (hold you ladder jokes). I was told last year by doctor NOT to hunt at all (don't lift more than 25lbs) and no treestands. I'm still a young, healthy man otherwise and I couldn't obey the order! I hunted all of last year and the year before with a TenPoint X-bow. It looks like I will continue to hunt with this TenPoint X-bow now - I can wrench my back just by moving the wrong way and be in sharp, unmanageable pain instantly. Other times I can move about, labor, etc. without any issues. I have a couple disks messed up good, but I'm not doing a moderately high risk surgery.

I enjoy hunting with the X-bow just as much as I did a longbow. It is different, but not much IMO. I will get my son started on the X-bow when he is ready and will support him to make the change to a longbow if he becomes interested. Unfortunately for me, my longbow days are over I really enjoyed practicing and target shooting with a longbow and I will miss it, but at least Ohio lets me bowhunt


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive already filled tags this year with my horton hunter, but ive got a martin firecat on order as i type. I will be hunting deer and gator with it next year. i talked to the shop owner the other day and he said its being assembled at factory now and will ship monday or tuesday, im almost as excited as when that deer walked up and stopped behind my tree for about a minute not presenting a shot. but when he did, my great old trusty friend came thru. he didnt go 15 yards


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hoyt 38 Ultra, Easton axis nano's, and 100 grain muzzy 4 blades. A deadly combination!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I now use a Horton crossbow. Not much choice with my shoulders. In the past I've used a Bear Grizzly recurve & a couple different compounds and had success with each one. I have to admit that the crossbow is much easier & quicker to sight in and much more effective out of my ground blinds. I shot my buck this year left handed as he came in really fast from the "wrong" direction ............ can't do that with a long bow !!
What I really miss from the recurve or compound is the release ; there's just something special about that feeling that I don't get pulling a trigger on a x-bow, but at least I can get out there again.
T


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Onieda TomCat II here, I had a Horten Hunter crossbow but traded it for my boat. I have no issues with using a crossbow.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

horton legacy 175 hd. it's larger than most crossbows though because it's a recurve, which sometimes isn't that fun while going through thicker areas.


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

fred bear truth for me. great bow. shooting the new nap blood runner broadheads can really put the big buck down. well it worked for me anyways


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Hoyt Powerhawk (60lb) with:
- Carolina Archery whisker biscuit
- G3 sight
- STS string supressor
- Limb Saver Stabilizer
- Alpine Archery 5 arrow quiver
- Tru-Fire Hurricane release
I really like it. The grip was what sold it for me. The thing feels like it was made specifically for my hand.

Previously I hunted with a Horton Yukon SL with a Horton crossbow scope. Shoots tacks out to 30yds.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I shoot a Horton "Yukon Black" with 175 pound limbs and a Horton 3 dot, Easton carbon power bolts, and 100 grain 3 blade Muzzys.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted compound but I have hunted a crossbow as well and still own one. It still gets used by my young boys as they would not be able to enjoy archery at a younger age without the crossbow. I bought and used the crossbow for about three years myself several years back when I was having some problems with my shoulder and also didn't seem to have the time to devote to keeping my accuracy up on the compound. I made the move back to compound after those three years simply because I felt that the compound in many ways provided more of a challenge to me. I don't frown on any method that others use. I just simply wanted to challenge myself more.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Mathews Switchback. Mathews drop away rest, Cobra Sidewinder 3 pin sight and a kick a$$ "Verifier Peep" by Specialty Archery LLC.
It made my old eyes new again.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

I use a Longbow, Selfbow, and recurve, so I guess I mix it up!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Compound Hoyt magna tec lefty with carbons they are either straight or broken but a deer dosent care what you shoot them with just my prefrance


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I shoot an old high country carbon pro force... My first bow hunt of my life (20 yrs ago) was with a big old heavy crossbow and I saw an 8pter walk around me, I was standing on a big tree limb 5ft off the ground, I couldn't steady for a shot cause I was so excited and I was afraid of loosing my balance  ... I was hooked on bowhunting from there but not with a crossbow... but having that crossbow to borrow from a friend allowed me to get out there and get hooked.

I have a bum rotator cuff and its only getting worse- I expect to have surgery on it a few years so I may be forced back to a crossbow for at least one season.


----------

